

Ask HN: Setting up E-book library is it legal? - luigivibal

I would like to ask if its legal to put up an online e-book library?
======
captn3m0
Could you be a bit more specific.

Project Gutenburg is certainly legal. So is scribd. But various shady ebook
sharing sites are not.

------
luigivibal
Well what i want is to put up an online e-book library, like ebookee.org

